# Audi RS 3 Plus Confirmed by ETKA, Volkswagen Group's Parts Database System



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

One thing we know for sure from * our visits last month to the Audi Forum Ingolstadt *, the RS 3 seems a favorite car within the pool of vehicles maintained by Audi AG's board members. Love for Audi's bonkers little 5-door doesn't just end there, having been sold out well ahead of production for every market where it's sold. Given the love for the RS 3 (and also its drivetrain hardware shared with the TT RS), it's perhaps no surprise that an RS 3 plus is in the cards. Even still, it's nice to see proof and that's what the blog ParaisoMotor.com has found.









As with the S6, S7 and S8, power details and thus confirmation of the RS 3 plus comes via the Volkswagen Group's ETKA parts database. PariasoMotor provides a screencapture that confirms power will be 360 hp (consistent with TT RS plus power figure) and that the RS 3 plus will be in production by April 2012.

ParaisoMotor also suggests the car may benefit from additional drop in weight or trim but this has yet to be seen or confirmed. Still, it's obvious in photos like the one shown with the yellow car above that Audi AG's executive team is continuing to experiment with the car's packaging.

Read more about it over at ParaisoMotor.com after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

